# Suche Freund zum werben



## areyser (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

 

Kurz und knackig:

 

Suche einen *AKTIVEN* WoW Spieler der gerne gewerbt werden möchte und freunde am leveln hat:

 

Server: Server ist mir egal, solange er populär ist.

Fraktion: Kann der gewerbte auswählen

Leveln: Solange man den Exp Boost zur Verfügung hat, möchte ich möglichst viel Charaktere hochleveln... also Lust am leveln sollte vorhanden sein.

 

Anforderungen:

Mind. 16 Jahre alt

Aktiver bis sehr aktiver Spieler

Kommunikativ

 

Das biete ich:

Mehrere Jahre WoW Erfahrung (Seit Anfangs BC)

Goodys (Gold, Taschen, etc...) -->Falls wir auf meinem Main-Server spielen

Ts3 oder Skype

Powerleveling

 

Bei Interesse meldet euch bitte im Bnet bei mir:

Qiu#2592

 

Freundliche Grüsse

Areyser


----------



## areyser (28. Dezember 2015)

Push! Suche immer noch


----------

